# Carrier Air V Replacement Remote Control



## jt-mt-21rs (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi,

The remote control on our Carrier Air V a/c system stopped working. It won't power up and I've replaced batteries, checked contacts... everything I can think of.
The A/C works in emergency mode so that was a saviour on our last trip.

Has anyone purchased one on-line? I can't find the part number and I thought I read somewhere that there is a different remote for newer model years.
Mine was manufactured in Nov 2005. Thanks...


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Good luck finding one. Since Carrier stopped selling AC units a few years ago, parts have been scarce at best. Unless you are lucky to find a dealer with a remote left over, your best bet may be finding one on eBay or something like that.


----------



## jt-mt-21rs (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah, I didn't realize Carrier stopped selling A/C units. Looking around at an RV dealer on Sunday, I noticed there were no Carrier stickers on the A/C's.

I read somewhere a few days ago that there were two different remotes depending on the manufacturering date but I can't find that now.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

try this:

carrier remote link

good luck!


----------



## jt-mt-21rs (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks. That's the idea however I think I need this part number.

12-50074-00


----------

